# Auditing Providers E/M Levels



## tamijo88 (Mar 22, 2016)

I am wondering if anyone out there audits their providers when they choose the LOS they want, and how their facility audits their providers. 

Thank you!


----------



## laurelholland (Jul 13, 2017)

I do. My providers are responsible for their own billing levels and charting, and then I'll audit a sample and tell them if they met requirements or not.


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Jul 14, 2017)

We audit our providers as they are all required to select their own level of service.  We have an outside auditor that comes in and performs a formal audit each year.  In addition our in house auditors perform random selections throughout the year on varying criteria.  

The information for both the outside and internal auditors is funneled back to the provider for training.  If a provider receives less than 70% on their audit rating they are placed on a minimum of 100% audits for 30 days and longer is their performance does not rise above a 70% mark.

In addition our auditing team provide training both as groups and one-on-one for areas that may be a struggle for some providers.


----------

